# atlas 10f th54 lathe?



## wrenchbender

I'm looking for a cheap to buy lathe. cheap beeing relative to the brand quality and size of the machine.
now my question. there is a 10f th54 for sale about a days drive round trip from me. for the price of $450 I expect there will be some repairs to be done. but no pictures are available. could some of you folks give me a couple of pics to look at? 

thanks all


----------



## pdentrem

First question would be "Does it have a Quick Change Gear Box?"
Any tooling at that price? Tooling can cost as much and easily more than the lathe. 4 jaw chuck, 3 jaw chuck, tool post etc.
Is it complete?

On my website I have a picture of my 10F TV48.

Just so you know when looking.
T=Timken
V=Vertical countershaft
H=Horizontal countershaft


Here is one.
http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-10-ATLAS-METAL-LATHE-W0QQAdIdZ291412902

and another. This one is very overpriced.
http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...t-LATHE-ATLAS-METAL-LATHE-W0QQAdIdZ288622523#


----------



## wrenchbender

thanks pdentrem that is what i was expecting to see. now i just need to know what the F in 10F means?
secretley in the back of my head i was hoping for a QC. gear box but for the price i didn't expect it.


----------



## Galileu

Hi,

Just to clarify, if it is a TH54 it must be a change wheel type, the quick change model would be QC54.

Best regards,
JosÃ©


----------



## pdentrem

10D does not have the power crossfeed. It also has a 5/8" x 8 lead screw.

10F may stand for crossfeed. It has a 3/4 x 8 lead screw. Clausing did know for sure about the F, but oral tradition was that it maybe.

My lathe is a mix of D and F. When I called Clausing to order parts the order desk had to fax me both sets of drawings/parts diagram. With this I learned a lot about the about the models. Most of the parts are the same. The real difference is in the carriage parts. I added the power crossfeed carriage so now it is a F.

A 10F can have a QC added to it. It is an option that many want but few have. For $450 it is likely a change gear lathe as Galileu stated.


----------



## wrenchbender

thanks for the info. the lathe was sold. yesterday


----------

